# 1986 Featherstone And Columbia Shaft Drive



## carlalotta (Jun 10, 2016)

Tom Parker, a photographer from Washington, Kansas, took some photos of a few of my bikes. These bikes are on loan to local museum for the summer.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2016)

That Featherstone is mind blowing. Thanks for sharing. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dweber (Jun 10, 2016)

True Works of Art!


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 10, 2016)

The guy sure is a good photographer!!!  He really knows how to take a picture.

Very nice bikes for the museum.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 11, 2016)

I just looked at his site ( well part of it ) and this guy is amazing with a camera!!

How did you find this guy to take pics of your bikes?


----------



## carlalotta (Jun 11, 2016)

corbettclassics said:


> I just looked at his site ( well part of it ) and this guy is amazing with a camera!!
> 
> How did you find this guy to take pics of your bikes?



He contacted us. He saw the bikes in the museum and wanted to take some pics. I was more than happy to oblige!! Tom has an interest in old bikes so it worked out great!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 17, 2016)

What is that 'Featherstone' like to ride? 
I'm struggling to get my head around what that insanely cool chainset feels like under full power!
Whatever it feels like I don't think I've ever seen such a cool bike portrayed so well!
Love it.


----------



## RJWess (Jan 23, 2017)

Wow the Featherstone is amazing.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 23, 2017)

I am thoroughly impressed!
Chris


----------



## Kato (Jan 24, 2017)

Incredible !!!


----------



## buck hughes (Jan 25, 2017)

if I ever found a sprocket for sale like the one on the Featherstone-I would own it. awesome bike.


----------

